# Dog Logic



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

All our dogs think differently, and some share ideas, in common. Please add your dog's logic to these:

1) The treat is of no interest. If you have me DO SOMETHING for the same treat, it is transformed to "delicious" and irresistable.
2) All sources of water are swimming pools, no matter how small, and there MUST BE something wonderful hidden at the bottom, so containers must be emptied.
3) If I receive a treat, toy, etc., the same item handed to another pack member is much better than the one I was given. In fact, if I lose interest in mine, and a pack member picks it up, it becomes yummy and irresistable. Whatever I have is never as good as what my pack members have, and I don't know why?
4) Dogs of the opposite sex have funny parts and must be investigated.
5) Whatever humans put in the "drinking dish/tiny pool" in the bathroom is of mesmerizing interest. (I know---gross....sorry)
6) Nothing tastes better than a lovely fresh roll of toilet paper.
7) When my human takes me for a long walk, all I have to do is act tired. Then, she takes me home and the REAL FUN can begin with a TRUE boost of energy.

Please add to this "dog logic" list.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Humans can do impossible things, like opening doors and cans and driving cars. So they are just being either obtuse or mean when they refuse to turn the rain off.

Just because it is raining outside the window, doesn't mean it is raining outside the door. It's always worth checking - and checking again a few minutes later.

Every time the cat flap sounds, it _may_ be an intruder. OK, it's been our cats the last 2,757 times, but that doesn't mean it isn't an intruder _this_ time!

Cats always get better food than dogs, that's why it is always served to them out of reach. Even if it comes out of the same pot or off the same chicken as ours, it is better.

The best place to vomit is on a silk cushion. You get maximum attention that way.

Wild water outside is always better than domestic water inside. And we are always desperate with thirst out on walks until our human has poured the last of her fresh water into our bowl, then decide we don't want it after all.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

My human won't let me eat the tootsie rolls in the litterbox because she wants them for herself. I saw her putting them in a bag to probably save for later


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Mom used to keep me in the kitchen when I was a kid when she would leave the house. So if I don't go in the kitchen, ever, mom can't leave the house. She still leaves the house though. I can't understand it. I know I didn't go in the kitchen.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

If I stare at my mom long enough, eventually she'll give me a taste of whatever she's eating. She hasn't for the past few months, but I can sense the 329th time is the charm. Hmmm. Maybe I should sit...


----------

